# Knife made for Skullbound TV's Jana Waller



## godogs57 (Oct 15, 2019)

This knife was delivered to Jana prior to my elk hunt a couple of weeks ago. It's one of my basic hunter models utilizing CPM 154 stainless steel with desert ironwood handles, pink liners and mosaic pins. She told me she was very pleased with it and that it would get plenty of use. Jana is an amazing hunter and huge supporter of our second amemdment rights as well as hunters everywhere. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Horns (Oct 16, 2019)

That’s a super looking knife


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 16, 2019)

Simple and beautiful. I like it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2019)

Great looking blade!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 16, 2019)

Very good looking blade


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 21, 2019)

Very fine work!


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 22, 2019)

beautiful knife!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 22, 2019)

godogs57 said:


> This knife was delivered to Jana prior to my elk hunt a couple of weeks ago. It's one of my basic hunter models utilizing CPM 154 stainless steel with desert ironwood handles, pink liners and mosaic pins. She told me she was very pleased with it and that it would get plenty of use. Jana is an amazing hunter and huge supporter of our second amemdment rights as well as hunters everywhere. Thanks for looking.
> 
> View attachment 986796View attachment 986797



EXCELLENT !! 

Both of you are very happy with the transaction, I'm sure !!

Really a great crafted knife !!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 3, 2019)

Very attractive.



Knife looks great, too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2019)

Love the handle, beautiful knife.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jana just contacted me yesterday evening bragging on the knife and how well it worked on her Montana buck she had just taken. I’ll post a pic or two later.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 8, 2019)

She sent me a couple of pics...here ya go.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice to see it fulfilling its purpose!


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 9, 2019)

That’s awesome, great pics!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 10, 2019)

Knife is not much of a knife unless it has an occupation. Nice pics!


----------

